# Masonic Day at TMRC



## TCShelton (Jun 13, 2009)

Are any of you planning on going in October?  Be cool if those of us who are could get together...


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 14, 2009)

As with last year and years past I will be there. The year before last my lodge hosted the "bounce house", and last year we helped support a baked good sale for the OES chapter. I am not sure what we have planned this year for the TMRC, but I look forward to meeting some of you all there.


----------



## TCShelton (Jun 14, 2009)

I think my lodge is planning to do some kid's games like we did last year...


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Jun 15, 2009)

I plan to be there. It would be great to meet up with the brotheres from the forums.


----------



## Monson (Sep 20, 2009)

Is anyone entering the BBQ cookoff??


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 22, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Are any of you planning on going in October?  Be cool if those of us who are could get together...



 I will be there. I was invited to help cook a briskit for Arlington Lodge. Hopefully things are still on schedule.


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 22, 2009)

Monson said:


> Is anyone entering the BBQ cookoff??



no,but i plan on eating alot of it:beer:


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 22, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Are any of you planning on going in October?  Be cool if those of us who are could get together...



 My brother, I would love to meet you and all of you for that matter. I may be one of the easiest to spot, as I am slick headed. I am supposed to cook briskit with the Arlington group, so come on over and say howdy.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 23, 2009)

I was going to be entering but that fell through.  Allen has a blood drive that day but since I cant give blood I may just do a couple of hours there and come out.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 24, 2009)

Never been. Is it only for Masons or can I invite my friends in Dallas who aren't?


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 24, 2009)

blake said:


> Never been. Is it only for Masons or can I invite my friends in Dallas who aren't?



Brother Blake, 

 It is a totally open meeting and is a great place to take your friends, especially someone who might be a good member. I would love to meet you there.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 25, 2009)

It is for everyone. It is also a great place and time to bring someone who you think might make a good mason. All of the GL Officers should be there and it is simply put, a great family oriented day.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Sep 27, 2009)

I will definitely come out, and bring my family as well. I missed it last year, so I am really looking forward to meeting some of you out there!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll be at the bounce houses! See you there!

Maybe ya'll can talk my wife into letting me Scottish Rite and GROTTO!!


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 28, 2009)

I can possibly help out on the Scottish Rite subject, but havent done the Grotto thing yet.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 28, 2009)

We should come up with a time and meeting place, or something like that, since it is fast approaching.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 28, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> We should come up with a time and meeting place, or something like that, since it is fast approaching.



Brother Stewart is going to be at the Bounce House, but I do not know at what time. I have been advised that I am not going to be cooking a briskit, so I can show up any time.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Oct 2, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> We should come up with a time and meeting place, or something like that, since it is fast approaching.



+1

Great idea! I wanna see you all out there!


----------



## Jay (Oct 2, 2009)

Lakeworth lodge #1410 will have 3 booths, 1 food,1 OES,1 caps tee's flags and the like. come out come buy and say howdy just ask for jay...wm/pt


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 3, 2009)

I will be looking to meet as many of you as I can next Saturday. I am rather slick headed and ugly as all get out, so I should be easy to spot.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 3, 2009)

Bounce house sounds like an easy spot to meet up.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 3, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Bounce house sounds like an easy spot to meet up.



I will swing by the Bounce House a few times during the day, unless one of you sets a specific time.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 3, 2009)

Specific time would probably be better.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 3, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Specific time would probably be better.



Set a time and I will be there. I do not have any little ones to watch over so my time is pretty flexible.


----------



## Monson (Oct 5, 2009)

You'll find me and my crew stuck at our smoker doing a brisket or so for Arlington Lodge 438.  Please drop by...apparently it will be wet and we'll be fighting to keep the home fire burning!


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 5, 2009)

For some reason, high twelve sounds appropriate.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 5, 2009)

I just received word that TMRC Masonic Family Day has been cancelled due to wet grounds and rain in the forcast. Can anyone back this up with credible information?


----------



## Monson (Oct 5, 2009)

Our WM just called me to tell me it had indeed been canceled.  I believe the cook off is still on.


----------



## JBD (Oct 5, 2009)

It is indeed cancelled.  I got an email from GL (Orville O'Neill)  that would seem to be pretty reliable


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Oct 5, 2009)

The Masonic Family Day scheduled at the TMRC in Arlington for Saturday, October 10th, *has been canceled* because of rain and resulting wet grounds in the pecan orchard picnic area. 

*However, *the *BBQ cook off will still be held *on the north parking lot of the TMRC.

There is an announcement on the Grand Lodge website addressing this as well..


----------



## Jay (Oct 5, 2009)

just got word this morn CALLED OFF DUE TO WEATHER, TRY NEXT YEAR :[


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 5, 2009)

Well maybe we should try another venue to meet up.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 7, 2009)

So how many are going to the Grand Lodge in December ? I would still like to meet up with as many as possible.


----------

